# Crepe Myrtle



## Ken Martin (Apr 24, 2019)

Not sure where to put this, but this seemed the most appropriate place. A lady asked me to cut a large crepe Myrtle from in front of her house and I have several questions. There were 6 forks to it and a couple of feet of stump. I know nothing of the proper way to tend to this wood. 

1) how bad does it split and crack while drying?
2) I know to seal the ends, but should I get it milled now or when it’s drier?
3) is it prone to warp if I mill it now?
4) are there bugs I need to watch out for?
5) I plan to mostly turn the wood, should I go ahead and cut it into turning blank lengths now?
6) how deep rooted is this tree? I have permission to dig it up if I want. Is it worth the effort?
7) any other tips to care for crepe Myrtle?

I’ve included a couple of pics. For size reference, there is a water bottle sitting on one log and my chainsaw on the stump in another. My saw has a 16” bar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 24, 2019)

I've never worked with it but would like to. I know some people here have. That stump would look cool in a vase. Good luck with it.


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 24, 2019)

It will likely crack up one side and makes it easy to decide where to cut it for a bowl blank. Excellent turning wood and finishes very nicely. If yo can get the root ball go for it! Not a favorite bug wood but also not immune. 

This was turned from a Crape Myrtle spindle. Notice the crack on the back side...was easy to fill and adds character to the piece.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 24, 2019)

That was a big Crepe Myrtle tree! Congrats on the haul! I've not worked with it, but it sounds promising. Chuck


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 24, 2019)

Agree with Lou, Crepe Myrtle likes to crack up one side if left whole. Consider sticking with the largest sections because the smaller limbs sections can be difficult to process safely. Be especially careful cutting round limbs on a bandsaw, and use a cradle when crosscutting. Some of the best figured wood will be found where the trunk spreads out near the stump, but the stump itself will be extremely hard to dig up without big equipment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Apr 24, 2019)

Thanks, @Karl_TN That’s good info! I don’t think I’ll tackle the stump, then. I appreciate everyone else’s input, too! 

So, the advice is to leave the logs at length and let it split on its own, then rip it through the split?


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 24, 2019)

Ken Martin said:


> Thanks, @Karl_TN That’s good info! I don’t think I’ll tackle the stump, then. I appreciate everyone else’s input, too!
> 
> So, the advice is to leave the logs at length and let it split on its own, then rip it through the split?



The cracks never seem to work out to my benefit so you might want to process this wood into rough turnings while it's still green. 

Tip: If you find some pretty figured pieces then you might want to consider soaking those rough turnings in some Denatured Alcohol for a week to lessen the chance of cracks forming. This worked out great on a test cherry bowl that I did recently. This cherry bowl dried significantly faster with no cracks and less warping than air/kiln drying. Also, the bowl maintained it's red color better than I've seen before.

Reactions: Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Apr 25, 2019)

I trimmed the ends and sealed them today and found several pieces that have what looks like a tight curl. Is this normal for crepe Myrtle?

@Karl_TN ?


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 25, 2019)

Tight grain yes, but haven’t seen a lot of curl before...bonus


----------



## Ken Martin (Apr 25, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Tight grain yes, but haven’t seen a lot of curl before...bonus


Well, after close inspection, using the x-ray glasses I got with my spy kit out of a cereal box (came with a decoder ring, too!), it looks like this runs just under the bark on the whole tree! I might just have to invite this stuff to live in my garage for awhile!


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 29, 2019)

As you found it can be beautiful...I've had a few pieces that were as pretty as any curly maple you'd find!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 29, 2019)

Ken Martin said:


> Well, after close inspection, using the x-ray glasses I got with my spy kit out of a cereal box (came with a decoder ring, too!), it looks like this runs just under the bark on the whole tree! I might just have to invite this stuff to live in my garage for awhile!



Ken,

I have a single piece as a sample in my wood collection, with a touch of spalt. It was dead when I cut it. I'd like to add a few pieces from a live cut tree and if you have enough to share I'd buy a piece of the curly too. Please PM me if you decide to sell any. Thank you.

Mark...


----------



## Byron Barker (Apr 30, 2019)

I use it for bow making all the time in Taiwan. Crepe myrtle doesn't check much but will move a little bit during seasoning. Not crazy or anything, but there is some movement. It takes a long time to dry. Insects adore it. Will rot on you quick if left in the elements. You got a pretty rare piece with that stained heartwood in there. Most of it doesn't have much if any of that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byron Barker (Apr 30, 2019)

It is also considered to be some of the most curly wood on the planet.


----------



## Ken Martin (Apr 30, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Ken,
> 
> I have a single piece as a sample in my wood collection, with a touch of spalt. It was dead when I cut it. I'd like to add a few pieces from a live cut tree and if you have enough to share I'd buy a piece of the curly too. Please PM me if you decide to sell any. Thank you.
> 
> Mark...


@Mr. Peet, I definitely have enough to share a piece with you! Let’s cook a little of this water off before we ship it, though. How big a piece do you need for your collection?

@Byron Barker, thanks for the information! I’ll definitely be checking it for bugs and get it under cover! Right now, I’ve got it piled up in the back yard, waiting for the sealer to dry enough to handle it. I’ll have to look into making a bow out of a piece or two. Hadn’t thought about that! Might pick your brain a little bit, if that’s ok. Oh, and it’s definitely curly - every inch and all the way to the middle!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Byron Barker (May 1, 2019)

To be honest, I wouldn't dare leave it in a pile like that. At least not the pieces you want. They might be bug food next time you go check them! You have a few good bow staves in there or if you know how to splice, a few excellent billets. The wood takes a bit more set than a really A-grade bow wood like Osage, so it is important to reflex the tips and heat treat the belly of the bow near tillering completion. Or, you can do what I do and laminate it with a hardwood or bamboo backing and glue in a reflex. Any wood you are considering for a bow, you ought to take it out of that pile and store it indoors. What tree is that first long straight trunk right after the pile of myrtle? Cherry?


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 1, 2019)

Ken Martin said:


> @Mr. Peet, I definitely have enough to share a piece with you! Let’s cook a little of this water off before we ship it, though. How big a piece do you need for your collection?
> 
> @Byron Barker, thanks for the information! I’ll definitely be checking it for bugs and get it under cover! Right now, I’ve got it piled up in the back yard, waiting for the sealer to dry enough to handle it. I’ll have to look into making a bow out of a piece or two. Hadn’t thought about that! Might pick your brain a little bit, if that’s ok. Oh, and it’s definitely curly - every inch and all the way to the middle!
> 
> ...



Firstly, should I assume _Lagerstroemia indica_, our common 'Crape myrtle'?

Ken, my samples finish at 3" wide by 6" long by 1/2" thick. I'd be interested in a flatsawn piece and a 1/4 sawn piece. I was wondering if it should be milled to avoid blue stain and other stains that often develop when left in the round.


----------



## Ken Martin (May 1, 2019)

@Byron Barker , no sir! I’m not going to leave it in a pile like that! I just ran out of daylight and then I’ve been back at work for 12 hour days since I sealed the ends. As soon as I can make room, I’m going to move it to a storage unit where it will be out of the weather and I can control the bugs better.
...and yessir, those logs are cherry. Good eye!


@Mr. Peet, I was planning to have some of it milled. I’ll see what I can do about your requirements. As for the species, you are way more qualified than me to determine that. This tree was right in front of a lady’s house and she was afraid of it damaging her porch in a storm. If there are telltale details that would determine species, I might be able to look or remember the answers for you. All I know is that it was very large for a crepe Myrtle and it got that big in about 30 years. 

I have a question for one of you, now. Do you recommend milling it now or waiting a little while? It’s been about a week since the first cut.


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 1, 2019)

Ken,

My only, no, one of my concerns is staining. If it is milled now, I'd assume a reduction in staining risk. I have very limited exposure to the genus, thus my lack of samples...


----------



## Byron Barker (May 2, 2019)

Not sure mill now or later. It isn't the kind of wood I worry about going haywire when drying, so I pretty much leave it till I am ready to use it. Haven't notice any big changes in it as it dries. I couldn't tell you about that really big stump with dark heartwood though. Might check if that heartwood is related to stain or rot. I thought that was cherry, but was kindof hoping it was plum. I would have traded you some chrysanthemum for it for sure!


----------

